# 2014 NEC Service Conductor Colors



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> At the supply house the other day, and I hear a conversation regarding the 2014 NEC now requiring your service conductors to be colored - no more tape. So on a 240 volt / 1 phase residential service, you are now required to install a black, red and white conductor.
> 
> Haven't seen the new code yet - can anyone confirm?


Where you gonna get colored URD???? I run most of my underground in pipe so I'll just have to use the colored XHHW. Crazy thing is, our state hasn't adopted the 2011 code yet!!!!:no:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

pjmurph2002 said:


> At the supply house the other day, and I hear a conversation regarding the 2014 NEC now requiring your service conductors to be colored - no more tape. So on a 240 volt / 1 phase residential service, you are now required to install a black, red and white conductor.
> 
> Haven't seen the new code yet - can anyone confirm?



HOPE NOT .




Pete


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

I think I have a couple weeks ago. Saw a service with red and black but not sure about the white. That's pretty lame


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Larger size colored conductors have been around for a very long time.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

That's right up there with the grounds on a receptacle must be up :no:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

You are correct, the colored wire is and has been out for a while. It has never been in the code as a requirement that I am aware of.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There has been a color code in the NEC.... 1937 to 1975.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

110.15
200.6
200.7
etc.
:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

More communism if true......try temp lighting a site with 60 watt bulbs, thanks Obummer.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There has been a color code in the NEC.... 1937 to 1975.


Yes - but has there been a color code for service entrance conductors? Common practice has been to install three black conductors and tag the neutral whit white tape.

# 6 and smaller are generally required to be colored.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

wendon said:


> 110.15
> 200.6
> 200.7
> etc.
> :whistling2:


 
110.15 deals with the grounded phase of a 4w delta system, so this would not apply to a residential 1 phase 240 volt service.

200.6 does not indicate that the ungrounded conductors have to be a solid color - "sizes larger than six shall be identified"

200.7 - does not apply to the ungrounded conductors


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

It may be an utility company requirement...it is not in the NEC.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't believe 90% of what I hear at the supply company unless I am saying it---:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Last thing I heard that was a conductor was considered inside a building if it was in conduit outside and the second story jutted outside the first floor. He said that made it inside the footprint of the building and insisted it was in the code. I have not found it.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

wendon said:


> Where you gonna get colored URD???? I run most of my underground in pipe so I'll just have to use the colored XHHW. Crazy thing is, our state hasn't adopted the 2011 code yet!!!!:no:


Good ole Cali is still on 08. What a joke! How hard is it to just start enforcing 2014.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

spoke with the local inspector, and he indicated that the 2014 NEC will require the conductors to be colored.


----------

